# Mon avis sur Navmii



## sield (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Ne trouvant pas d'avis sur le logiciel GPS à 3,99&#8364;, et ayant quelques sous sur mon compte iTunes, j'ai fait l'acquisition du nouveau logiciel de navigation Navmii.
Je viens donc vous donner mon avis, car ceux-ci ne sont pas légions !

Le logiciel pèse moins de 500Mo, ce qui me paraît peu, mais il n'a que la carte de France. Au 1er lancement, il demande l'adresse mail utilisée pour l'achat, puis demande à redémarrer. Là, rien ne se passe... On a bien les icones de navigations avec la flêche directionnelle, mais pas de carte... En fait il faut l'activer, puis taper sur l'icône avec une note de musique 

Les menus ne sont pas très optimisés, avec par exemple les curseurs de sélection I/0 qui ne coulissent pas, mais sont juste cliquables. Ce n'est pas prohibitif, mais très curieux quand on est habitués à la douceur d'un iPhone.

Bref. Sur l'écran de navigation, on a désormais la carte en arrière plan, la flêche de navigation, "+ - 2D" et une note de musique.
En bas, la vitesse, l'heure estimée d'arrivée, et la distance nous séparant de notre destination. Tout cela écrit bien petit.

Le menu est composé de 9 icônes assez espacées, ce qui devrait faciliter leur utilisation en voiture.
On a :

- Adresse : pour entrer la destination. Les menus ne sont pas aussi intuitifs que sur mon GPS de voiture. Par exemple, lorsque l'on tape un texte, il ne propose pas de choix, attendant simplement que l'on ait fini et validé.

- Bing : ça doit être une pub pour financer le logiciel 

- Destination récente : assez explicite, avec une liste en texte.

- Maison : clair aussi. Mais, pour choisir sa maison, il faut trouver l'endroit sur la carte => option => définir comme maison, et "valider"... Encore une fois, plutôt curieux, alors qu'il serait si simple d'entrer l'adresse ou de choisir "position actuelle"

- POI : nombreuses catégories, avec  des catégories comme supermarchés et ambassade

- Favoris : à rentrer toujours depuis la carte

- Mode nuit / jour : peut être automatique se qui est bien

- Mon trajet : donne accès à diverses options, comme la gestion des déviations, effacer le trajet, aperçu sur une minuscule carte, sans savoir si on a bien choisit le péage, et vue conduite qui est une vue simplifiée au max. Il y a aussi un mode démo.

- Retour à la carte

- Son marche / arrêt

- iPod

- Préférences : niveau de volume, POI à afficher (?! impression de déjà vu), avertissements, etc.


Donc dans l'ensemble, il y  des choix curieux comme la redondance des POI, l'impossibilité d'entrer directement son adresse pour la maison, et des choix très contraignant, comme le fait qu'il ne se connecte pas au répertoire de l'iPhone, ou de ne pas pouvoir vérifier / modifier le choix du péage.
Autre curiosité : j'ai entré l'adresse de ma mère qui habite dans le trou du c** du monde, et il me dit que je suis obliger de prendre les péages pour m'y rendre... Peut-être pour éviter de perdre une heure de ma vie ?
Sinon, la bascule entre mode portrait et paysage est fluide et rapide, et je n'ai pas noté de ralentissement particulier dans la navigation, même si le calcul d'un itinéraire me semble bien long.

J'aurais l'occasion de l'essayer un peu plus ce weekends, et je viendrais vous dire ce que j'en pense.
Si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas !


----------



## sield (24 Avril 2010)

Je viens de faire un essai en circulation, iPhone accroché en mode paysage sous me pare brise... Ce logiciel est tout simplement inutilisable !
Il arrive a me situer dans des immeubles, je passe une intersection et il me crois encore a la précédente...
Il a environ 5s de deccalage en circulation ! Lorsque je m'arrête, il arrive à me dépasser, puis je reprends la tête au bout de quelques sec.
Bref a éviter !


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2010)

Merci pour ton avis. En effet, ça coûte 4&#8364; et cela n'en vaut pas plus apparemment.


----------



## sield (24 Avril 2010)

Je dirais même que ça vaut moins... Pour l'utilisation qu'on peut en faire, autant utiliser Google maps !


----------



## pernel (6 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai eu le tord d'acheter cette application et je dois dire ma déception.
Elle ne se lance pas du tout....

Il faut croire que la qualité à un prix...


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2010)

Aujourd'hui. À l'aller, j'ai utilisé Navigon. Marche très bien, bon positionnement, bon guidage, je suis arrivé à destination comme prévu.

AU retour. Navmii... Et bien là, je me suis planté deux fois sur des routes qui n'existent pas encore et le positionnement était plus qu'aléatoire. Google Map fait mieux en France 

Verdict. Je ne regrette pas mon achat de... Navigon


----------



## death_denied (19 Mai 2010)

J'ai également acheté cette application. Pour l'intarface, je n'ai rien à dire elle est claire et ne me pose pas de problème.
Par contre pour ce qui est du guidage, c'est une autre histoire.
Lorsque je suis en pleine campagne, aucun problème, l'appli est aussi précise que mon TomTom XL (j'ai utilisé les 2 simultanément).
Mais dès qu'on est en ville l'appli perd le signal et est inopérationnelle.
Dommage.
J'ai vu sur leur forum officiel des gens qui ont réussi à la faire marcher en ville parfaitement grâce au kit de TomTom.


----------



## Scorptal (18 Août 2010)

Bonjour , 

je viens a votre secours , j'ai telechargé depuis quelques jours navmii et je ne sais pas pourquoi , je n'arrive pas a le faire demarrer , pourtant je rentre bien l'adresse de depart etc etc , bref , pouvez vous me donner le processus de fonctionnement  du debut a la fin pour pouvoir faire marcher ce logiciel gps .

J'ai telechargé sur iphone 4

en attendant votre reponse qui me sera je pense d'une grande importance ; 

bien cordialement


----------

